# 4/29/19 Report



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Had a good window in the weather so we ran out and got our limit of eating kings, 25-30" range, came back in and caught a billion bluefish, mostly small, and managed 5 grey trout when we could get below the blues. Kept our limit of 2 for dinner and a bigger blue. 

Everything is biting, kings, Spanish, blues, pompano, flounder....go get 'em.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice report.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Good report Smooth.
Gray Trout? Are those what we call down here Weakfish or Summer Trout?

Did ya get any of those fish on those sharp looking buck tail jigs you make?

Yep its wide open down here to! Blues, Spanish, Pompano, Bull Reds and others. My favorite time of year to fish........


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep grey trout/summer trout/weakfish are the same thing. 

Got the trout on bucktails. The blues were mostly too small to get the hook but still chewed on some of the hair. Keeper trout have big enough mouths to inhale the whole thing. 

My super secret 1 oz pink bucktail kills em.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Very cool man! 

We got a run of 20" Summer Trout in the surf a couple weeks ago, kind of unusual. I fooled a few of them on Gulp Swimming Mullet, fun and tasty.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

They are good eats! The meat is a bit soft but not too bad. We get them a decent bit up here especially off piers with structure. They love mullet fillets. I got a good one on a butterflied finger mullet drum fishing one Sept/Oct, and my biggest came in March a couple years ago on the pink bucktail.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

That's cool. Down here we typically get small ones in the surf zone and big ones nearshore around the wrecks. Ga only lets us harvest one a day. Yea, they eat pretty good. I was told that way back in the day they very plentiful, not so much any more.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah I think it's federal that they're 1 per day. I heard the northeast states would take headboats out and stack them up and that caused a population decline up there. They are thick on nearshore reefs in SC from late winter til summer.


----------

